# Can't Activate GenieGo Client on Windows 10



## mtavares (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm having an issue getting the GenieGo client to run on my Windows 10 Pro 64-bit machine. The software installs fine, but when I try to activate it, I get an error that it is unable to add your device. Then when I click on the system info and go to the client connection status, it shows that test 6 failed. It is not a port issue, I have windows firewall off, as well as windows defender. And it is just this machine that will not activate. I have successfully connected and activated a win 7, android, ios, and even another Win 10 machine. The only difference with the Win 10 machines is that the one that was successful was upgraded from windows 7 while the one it doesn't work on had win 10 installed from scratch. Which leads me to believe that maybe there is some win 7 version of a dll that works, but not the win 10 version.

I have contacted Directv support, but they are no help saying that Windows 10 isn't supported.

I've also looked at the log file that gets generated when I try to activate and this is what I get:

1458831938050 [7840] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData InstanceCertificate is null1458831938050 [7840] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData InstancePrivateKey is null1458831938050 [7840] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData ClientUUID is null1458831938050 [7840] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData ClientName is null1458831938051 [7840] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData LocalRouter is null1458831940877 [7840] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData InstanceCertificate is null1458831940878 [7840] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData InstancePrivateKey is null1458831940878 [7840] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData ClientUUID is null1458831940878 [7840] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData ClientName is null1458831940878 [7840] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData LocalRouter is null1458831953421 [4748] ERROR NetworkService.QewNetworkServiceSecured: [This string [Microsoft Windows NT 6] is not numeric]
1458831953424 [4748] ERROR ServiceManager.CServiceManager: @1156 of CServiceManager::ActivateClient Nds Exception: Agent could not be started - Error Code: 1
1458831957515 [4748] ERROR NetworkService.QewNetworkServiceSecured: [This string [Microsoft Windows NT 6] is not numeric]
1458831957519 [4748] ERROR ServiceManager.CServiceManager: @1156 of CServiceManager::ActivateClient Nds Exception: Agent could not be started - Error Code: 1
1458831962276 [4748] ERROR NetworkService.QewNetworkServiceSecured: [This string [Microsoft Windows NT 6] is not numeric]
1458831962278 [4748] ERROR ServiceManager.CServiceManager: @1156 of CServiceManager::ActivateClient Nds Exception: Agent could not be started - Error Code: 1
1458831962462 [1076] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper: 
QewPlayer.ActivationPage:rocessErrorMessage Agent could not be started1458831965106 [4748] ERROR dtv_certificate.CSecureNdsAgent: Invalid m_pNdsAgent ptr
1458831965106 [4748] ERROR ServiceManager.CVerifyRemoteConnection: @70 of CVerifyRemoteConnection::verify CertificateException: INVALID_PTR - Error Code: 112
1458831965474 [4748] ERROR dtv_certificate.CSecureNdsAgent: Invalid m_pNdsAgent ptr
1458831965474 [4748] ERROR ServiceManager.CVerifyRemoteConnection: @204 of CVerifyRemoteConnection::VerifyNomadConnection CertificateException: INVALID_PTR - Error Code: 112
1458831965474 [4748] ERROR dtv_certificate.CSecureNdsAgent: Invalid m_pNdsAgent ptr
1458831965474 [4748] ERROR ServiceManager.CVerifyRemoteConnection: @204 of CVerifyRemoteConnection::VerifyNomadConnection CertificateException: INVALID_PTR - Error Code: 112

Any help would be greatly appreciated. This is very frustrating that it won't work.

Thanks.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you using the DIRECTV app or the stand-alone GenieGo app/software?


----------



## mtavares (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm using the standalone GenieGo software. Is there a DirecTV app for windows?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know about the windows app, but they announced back in November that the stand alone app isn't going to be supported anymore.


----------



## mtavares (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm not sure that that's true for the Desktop Windows GenieGo application, because there is no equivalent DirecTV app for windows that has the GenieGo functionality built into it like that android and ios apps do. Either way, it does work on other machines. I'm trying to get it working for this one. Any help with that would be appreciated.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I was having a problem registering my GG app on my Windows 10 computer but as of last night everything was working fine.


----------



## mtavares (Jun 28, 2007)

Did you do anything differently to activate it? Because I'm still having the same issue.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

No, just started it up


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

Good day
All the ipads, iphones and android devices all recognized my new GenieGo2 (replacement). Completed all setup and registration with Directv Technical Support.
Still unable to register Windows 8 Laptop PC. Directv Technical Support had me send error reports from Genie Go 2 and HR44.
Hoping for a resolution, the tech claimed she's been bombarded since 3/31, all Windows PC issues


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

palmgrower said:


> Good day
> All the ipads, iphones and android devices all recognized my new GenieGo2 (replacement). Completed all setup and registration with Directv Technical Support.
> Still unable to register Windows 8 Laptop PC. Directv Technical Support had me send error reports from Genie Go 2 and HR44.
> Hoping for a resolution, the tech claimed she's been bombarded since 3/31, all Windows PC issues


Have the same issue, got the update and had to reset mine since I had to get a replacement GG2. Hopefully they fix something on their end that the update broke.

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## RF_Eng (Jan 31, 2007)

I am also having the same issue. Program runs but cannot register my Windows 10 laptop. The error message is " You are missing one or more system requirements. Please refer to the Quickstart guide or owners manual for more information . When I click on Network Assistant under Setup the 6th Client Connection status is marked as Failed. Does anybody know hwat that is referring to,


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

RF_Eng said:


> I am also having the same issue. Program runs but cannot register my Windows 10 laptop. The error message is " You are missing one or more system requirements. Please refer to the Quickstart guide or owners manual for more information . When I click on Network Assistant under Setup the 6th Client Connection status is marked as Failed. Does anybody know hwat that is referring to,


its working now, DTV had fixed something on their end, so if it still isn't working, you will need to contact them


----------



## murf52 (Oct 9, 2015)

I've had the same problem. My Win 10 laptop that was upgraded from Win 7 to Win 8.1 to Win 10 preserved the working GG desktop app. My new Win 10, factory install, won't let me add it as a client. It's been a few months, so I can't recall the error message, but it sounds like the one in the original post. DTV wasn't much help, as the party line is the client isn't supported. One idea they suggested was to try compatibility mode; despite my initial excitement at the suggestion, it didn't help. I've just given up on using it.


----------

